# New weapon for arsenal



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just read this.
http://www.prescottaz.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1&ArticleID=106422


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor guy looks like he is still in shock! Of course, I would be too!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA pretty crazy, at least they didn't lose their bacon and eggs and then some!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If we were to vote for badarse of the month....He'd get mine.

I'll bet the lion wasn't rabid, just hungry. With the drought we're in dinner could be scarce.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Just read this.
> http://www.prescotta...rticleID=106422


 He must have been using a hard hitting 20,000 grain skillet. Did he have a permit for it?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

permit not required for 14" and smaller skillet...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a cool story ! I would've done the same thing to save my "kid". The guy is a true "American Badazz" in my book !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> That's a cool story ! I would've done the same thing to save my "kid". The guy is a true "American Badazz" in my book !


 Dogs are family, I cry when one dies. Cant help it--they give love completely and greet you like even a spouse doesnt--its unbound love. To have something attack your dog, you do whatever it takes. And this guy reaffirmed that love/bond with putting his self in harms way for his deserving pet. It was a good story Tom.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There would be no hesitation on my part. The biggest challenge would have been beating my wife to the pan...TO the pan not WITH the pan.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is a crazy story. Reminds me of a cartoon my niece was watching.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> +1 on that!!!! Though I think if bones tried something like that.....he'd probably knock himself out!!LOL


 With my luck at times, probably ! LOL


----------

